

Ask HN: Any HN peeps in Shanghai? Want to meet up? - c1sc0

I'm in Shanghai for about a month (all of october) &#38; I would like to get a taste of the startup life over here. Who do I get in touch with? Which meetups should I go to?<p>I'm also co-organizer of the Hacker News Cologne (Germany) Meetup &#38; sometimes we set up a long-distance skype chat with other startup-minded people. We did that with the US &#38; it worked out great. Anyone (or maybe a company / group / meetup) in Shanghai up for this?
======
dylanhassinger
You should join the Dynamite Circle -

<http://tropicalmba.com/innercircle>

It's a great online community of location-independent entrepreneurs, including
lots in Southeast Asia and Europe too.

From the guys behind the LBP - <http://lifestylebusinesspodcast.com>

~~~
c1sc0
Looks interesting, but is it really worth $388 / year though?

